
Innovation in the Enterprise Is Coming from the Corp Labs Not Only from Garages - jesusmrv
https://medium.com/@jrodthoughts/innovation-in-the-enterprise-is-coming-from-the-big-corp-labs-not-only-from-garages-b1c29442855b#.nquwlgn8g
======
sharemywin
To me the true test of innovation is the product that makes 100 m - 1 b but
replaces a product/market that made 1-10b. Those are the products/services the
tech companies aren't going to be looking at.

------
osullivj
Google's acquisition of DeepMind was just that - an acquisition. So that runs
counter to Rodriguez's thesis.

